# Do you have any Celtic decendants in Iberia



## nandnjudge2 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hello everyone especially if you are from Ireland and Scotland with Celtic connections

I live in Northern Portugal, on the border with Galicia(Spain) 

This area has very strong Celtic connections with the UK. 

Some historians have stated the Celtic origins going back 3,000 may have started here and spread to Ireland and Scotland 

Being a lover of all things Celtic I was prompted to make a non commercial video which is now on youtube for everyone to see how the Celtic traditions have survived here in Northern Portugal and Galicia 

I hope you enjoy it, you may find if you look hard enough you may have some relations here 





 
I suspect if you looked back into your family history you may find there are people around the Minho Area that are relations of yours

Feed back welcome especially if you have found the connection in your own family,
I really would like to know


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hugo O`Neill who is pretender to the Irish throne actually lives here in Portugal. I am alosyt positive that he is featured in the thread I posted about St. Patricks celebration this year in Lisbon


----------



## nandnjudge2 (Oct 5, 2008)

siobhanwf said:


> Hugo O`Neill who is pretender to the Irish throne actually lives here in Portugal. I am alosyt positive that he is featured in the thread I posted about St. Patricks celebration this year in Lisbon


Tht is very interesting, would you have any idea how to find thread, thank you very much ?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...-living-portugal/102018-irish-pubs-lousa.html

Sure Siobhán made a further post, what about the Welsh they have strong Celtic roots


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po.../148472-st-patricks-day-portuguese-style.html


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hugo Ricciardi O'Neill (born Lisbon, Encarnação, 7 March 1939) is the current head of a branch of the O'Neill dynasty of Clanaboy, whose family has been in Portugal since the 18th century.

Hugo Ricciardi O'Neill - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

PHOTO.... Google Images


----------



## Stoort (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm Scottish so therefore have celtic connections. However I'm a Rangers FC fan so not keen on being associated with anything 'Celtic'. haha

Apparently Portugal (Port U Cal) means port of the celts ???


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Rangers??? Who are they  Celtic for the CUP


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Stoort said:


> Apparently Portugal (Port U Cal) means port of the celts ???



Portugal's name derives from the Roman name *Portus Cale*. *Cale* was the name of an early settlement located at the mouth of the Douro River, which flows into the Atlantic Ocean in the north of what is now Portugal. Around 200 BC, the Romans took the Iberian Peninsula from the Carthaginians during the Second Punic War, and in the process conquered Cale and renamed it Portus Cale (Port of Cale). During the Middle Ages, the region around Portus Cale became known by the Suevi and Visigoths as Portucale.
The name Portucale evolved into Portugale during the 7th and 8th centuries, and by the 9th century, that term was used extensively to refer to the region between the rivers Douro and Minho, the Minho flowing along what would become the northern border between Portugal and Spain. By the 11th and 12th century, Portugale was already referred to as Portugal.


----------



## Stoort (Jul 30, 2012)

Well I was kind of on the right lines. Thanks for the wee history lesson.


----------

